# Tivo and Virgin V+ box - does Tivo change channels correctly?



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I will be soon be replacing my existing standard Virgin STB with my V+ box (currently in a different room). 

Tivo is able to control the standard STB (via Tivo's built in infrared emitter) with few problems. 

I want to continue using my Tivo as my main TV interface and recording device, but I am concerned that it won't be able to properly control the V+ box. Will I need to dig out the Tivo IR emitters or will the built in emitter still work OK.

Can anyone comment on this?

Thanks


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I have the V+ HD box (soon to upgrade to Tivo HD) and you don't need the cable/irda converter - just the emitters. It's a bit slow changing channels, and you learn V quick not to press anything else on the remote whilst it's changing channels (else it stalls the change) but it does work.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks - sounds like it will be OK.

So is it OK for automatically controlling the V+ box , for recordings (as opposed to manual channel changing, which I know can be a problem)? That's all I will need it to do.

Thanks


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I have a TiVo controlling a V+ box here with no problems.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks Ozsat

The V+ has 3 tuners, allowing 2 channels to be recorded whilst a third is watched live.

Is the V+ able to continue recording 2 channels whilst the Tivo records the third (live) channel? This would be useful for any HD content I might want to record and watch via the V+ box, as I presume there would be little point recording HD content to watch via Tivo.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Yes, TiVo users the third V+ tuner to record to record from while V+ users the other 2 tuners for itself.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Brilliant! Just what I hoped for, thanks.


----------

